# Yarn shops near Ft. Walton Beach FL



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Looking for suggestions for yarn shops near Ft. Walton Beach area--vacationing there soon!


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

don't know any yarn shops to tell you about . but its a great place for a holiday my sister lives there


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Go to knitmap.com and put in zip code. Then yarn shops will come up. From experience, call them before you go. I am in Myrtle Beach on vacation and we drove around looking for the yarn shop that was listed on knitmap only to find out that they closed in 2014. Bummer.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

X


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

The only yarn shop was Unwind which has since closed you might be better searching crocheting as it's quite likely the craft is more fitting for the climate.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Since Unwind has closed, you might look into cities/towns that you will be going through.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Bubba24 said:


> Go to knitmap.com and put in zip code. Then yarn shops will come up. From experience, call them before you go. I am in Myrtle Beach on vacation and we drove around looking for the yarn shop that was listed on knitmap only to find out that they closed in 2014. Bummer.


Thanks, good advice!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Destin Yarn Shop in Holiday Plaza on Hwy 98 on the righside of the road as you drive to Silver Sands Shopping Center. I say that because every visitor to the area go to Silver Sands.


----------



## FWBknitter (Dec 28, 2013)

Destin Yarn shop is great so is Kings Sewing and Knitting Center at 2633 Creighton Road in Pensacola.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks-- looking forward to seeing new shops and patterns/examples.



Beachkc said:


> Destin Yarn Shop in Holiday Plaza on Hwy 98 on the righside of the road as you drive to Silver Sands Shopping Center. I say that because every visitor to the area go to Silver Sands.


----------



## lsatkow (Mar 1, 2013)

FWBknitter said:


> Destin Yarn shop is great so is Kings Sewing and Knitting Center at 2633 Creighton Road in Pensacola.


An excuse to visit Pensacola (like one is needed!!!) Thanks for the information


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> Destin Yarn Shop in Holiday Plaza on Hwy 98 on the righside of the road as you drive to Silver Sands Shopping Center. I say that because every visitor to the area go to Silver Sands.


I think this is the yarn shop my husband and I visited. We went to Destin a few years ago and it rained for 3 days in a row so we hit the yarn and thrift shops. The owner was very friendly and the shop had beautiful samples and yarn.

We went to another shop or two in the Ft. Walton/Destin area but don't remember the names. Even if you google "yarn shops" in an area, I'd recommend calling first. Several shops in Atlanta have closed recently (retirements not lack of business) but they still pop up on a google search.


----------



## Paatty (Feb 15, 2014)

Am "wintering" in FWB and found an interesting shop called All Things Girlfriend in Destin, FL at 225 Main St #13. Has nice selection of yarn and they will teach you different knit/crochet projects if you purchase the materials there. They put out a class calendar too. Great fun. Met some really fun stitchers there.


----------

